# All-In-Wonder Rage128 (16mb) w/ TV & DRI

## zen_guerrilla

Hello all,

next week I' m getting an ATI All-In-Wonder Rage128 16mb (I know it's old but it rocks  :Smile:  and a fresh Gentoo installation.

I will use it mainly (except for everyday work, of course  :Smile:  for TV viewing, divx/dvd playback through MPlayer/xv (or vidix...) and some Quake3/RTCW on low resolutions.

My question is - if someone else has the same card - how to set this whole thing up ?

I wanna know what kernel mod's & X11 conf' s I need to have tv with xawtv (I also LIRC support, that AVView doesn't have), vx & dri working.

Thanx in advance

----------

## shadowvcd

do a search on ati-gatos.  I have an all in wonder card older than the 128...I think my chip is a mach64, but I believe the ati-gatos drivers also run the 128.  Gentoo has abuild for ati-gatos.  I am able to watch tv, dvd's etc, after getting it setup.

----------

## zen_guerrilla

Thanx for answering...

I checked gatos pages & their mailing lists archives but I still have a question. 

The drm module they provide is only for Radeon ? The default kernel's drm for rage128 should be fine ?

I don't  really care about video capturing so I don't need the km stuff they have. 

Also for the TV do I need to build any v4l or i2c kernel modules ?

----------

## redcloud

 *zen_guerrilla wrote:*   

> Thanx for answering...
> 
> I checked gatos pages & their mailing lists archives but I still have a question. 
> 
> The drm module they provide is only for Radeon ? The default kernel's drm for rage128 should be fine ?
> ...

 

Hello i just got done with the install of all the gatos 

u will need the v4l and i2c  i compiled the km for i want to do capture :/

you will also need the bt848 == bttv that is in the v4l after you select the i2c 

you will need i2c dev also

i am using xawtv  and it worked fine

havnt gotting the capture to work yet

----------

## Schuthrax

Can I ask what the heck i2c is?

----------

## BillyD

http://www.ping.be/~ping0751/i2cfaq/i2cproto.htm

Google is an amazing thing....

Anyway, now that the sarcasm is out of the way, the i2c stuff is under Character Devices in your kernel menu - just compile them in or enable them as modules (necessary if you wish to use it for lm_sensors as well).

----------

## pjp

Moved from OTG.

----------

